# Is it a good idea to start a Warre hive in a neigborhood?



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Any type of hive can swarm a lot if it wants to. Most hives in Portland, Oregon are Langstroth hives, and I get calls every year from beekeepers saying their Langstroth hive has swarmed 2+ times. That doesn't mean Langstroth hives are necessarily bad for neighborhoods.

Best,
Matt


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Cacklewack said:


> Any type of hive can swarm a lot if it wants to. Most hives in Portland, Oregon are Langstroth hives, and I get calls every year from beekeepers saying their Langstroth hive has swarmed 2+ times. That doesn't mean Langstroth hives are necessarily bad for neighborhoods.Best,Matt


I agree, bees swarm, not hives. I caught a swarm this year from a conduit hole in the wall of an industrial building. We all catch swarms out of trees all the time. But that being said, I feel a Warre is too small for my climate with substantial constant honey production.


----------



## dansar (Jul 25, 2013)

odfrank said:


> I agree, bees swarm, not hives. I caught a swarm this year from a conduit hole in the wall of an industrial building. We all catch swarms out of trees all the time. But that being said, I feel a Warre is too small for my climate with substantial constant honey production.


You will need to add more honey supers, or extract honey throughout the season or make more splits and make more colonies to reduce the swarming instinct. My Warre hives have reguarly gone to 7 or 8 boxes high here in New Zealand starting from 2 boxes at the end of winter, one box brood the second top box honey.


----------

